# Epson discontinued Artisan 1430...What do I do?



## Keeklo (May 19, 2014)

I found out that Epson discontinued the 1430. I've had one for almost 3 years with Cobra Inks and it's been great. I've printed thousands of mugs and coasters with it and I don't know what I would do without it. 

I wanted to get a spare one just in case mine called it quits and to my horror I learned that Epson replaced it with a new model. I'm in Canada and the 1430 is now either out of stock or overpriced. Is there any recommendation for a new model with the same print quality? I don't need the 13 x 19 format but I need the prints to be highly detailed. I used to own a C88 and a WF-30 and the print quality was unacceptable for what I do.

Oh, I almost forgot... I work on Mac (if that matters).

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I see what you mean, Ebay wants double the MSRP for them. 

I would keep checking Epson, Amazon and Ebay. Invariably, these 'discontinued' printers tend to show up from time to time back on the Epson site. 

I was just in Staples last week and they had them in stock. 

A couple of weeks ago Epson had restocked 7110's even though the 7210 is out now. Tho now the 7110 shows out of stock again.


----------



## Keeklo (May 19, 2014)

splathead said:


> I see what you mean, Ebay wants double the MSRP for them.
> 
> I would keep checking Epson, Amazon and Ebay. Invariably, these 'discontinued' printers tend to show up from time to time back on the Epson site.
> 
> ...


Epson only has refurbished ones in stock and they have a big red "CLOSEOUT" text on top. I'm actually thinking of getting a refurbished one. I was concerned about leaving it unused for a long period of time and having ink dried out in the printheads but found an earlier thread about it that reassured me. I'll get it, make sure it works and flush out the ink with cleaning cartridges and put it back in its box until I need it.


----------



## Keeklo (May 19, 2014)

Well, forget about it... The refurbished ones are gone too. I had one in my cart an hour ago by the time I was researching the whole head clogging/dried out inks concern they disappeared...


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I was paying £185 in the UK ( 1500w- same printer, different voltage and drivers) up until a year ago. Now they are well over £300 if you can find stock.

Anybody know if they will be launching a direct replacement in the near future?


----------



## Keeklo (May 19, 2014)

PatWibble said:


> I was paying £185 in the UK ( 1500w- same printer, different voltage and drivers) up until a year ago. Now they are well over £300 if you can find stock.
> 
> Anybody know if they will be launching a direct replacement in the near future?


They have a replacement. It's called Expression Photo HD XP-15000, I believe. I haven't seen refillable cartridges for this one yet. Also, it doesn't have Light Magenta and Light Cyan inks. The ink colors are the usual CMYK but also red and grey... I'm not sure what to expect from this. It looks like, at least at the moment, that printer is not an option for dye sub.


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in France and the 1500W model was priced at €250 2-3 years ago, today it's between €350 and €450 I don't know what's up with those.


----------



## Keeklo (May 19, 2014)

malkram said:


> I'm in France and the 1500W model was priced at €250 2-3 years ago, today it's between €350 and €450 I don't know what's up with those.


Hey Ismaël,

Je suis française aussi! Je vis au Canada depuis maintenant 4 ans.  

Prices have increased here too. Before it went out of stock it was $349.99 on Epson Canada and Amazon. I bought mine from Epson about 3 years ago for $249.99.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What's wrong with the new model or go laser?


----------



## Keeklo (May 19, 2014)

selanac said:


> What's wrong with the new model or go laser?


I use my 1430 for sublimation with Cobra Inks. There are no aftermarket refillable cartridges for the new model and there won't be any anytime soon, apparently. Laser is not an option for me since I do sublimation.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Some of the epsons I've seen at Stables have refillable tanks built in.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

selanac said:


> Some of the epsons I've seen at Stables have refillable tanks built in.


The 1430 with its 6 colors apparently gives an exceptional color range. Much more than a 4 color CMYK one. The refillable tanks are all 4 color.


----------



## Eighty4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Keeklo said:


> I found out that Epson discontinued the 1430. I've had one for almost 3 years with Cobra Inks and it's been great. I've printed thousands of mugs and coasters with it and I don't know what I would do without it.
> 
> I wanted to get a spare one just in case mine called it quits and to my horror I learned that Epson replaced it with a new model. I'm in Canada and the 1430 is now either out of stock or overpriced. Is there any recommendation for a new model with the same print quality? I don't need the 13 x 19 format but I need the prints to be highly detailed. I used to own a C88 and a WF-30 and the print quality was unacceptable for what I do.
> 
> ...


Epson 1430 was never made available in my region, 1390 was the last photo stylus printer that was available here. After that we are stuck with L1300 (4 inks) and L1800 (6 inks). They are not bad printers as well. If they are available in your region, you can give them a try.

As a rule of thumb, I always have one back-up printer for each printer type I commonly use, or at times printheads as well. 
Why dont you try getting the print head replaced, if that is the part that stopped working. I am not sure about the cost of it.


----------



## ForYourTshirts (Mar 27, 2018)

If you have a Staples near you, run there now as they were selling the store demo 1430 for $49.99. I ran out and purchased 3.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

One of the UK ink suppliers is looking to source some refillable and resettable carts for the XP15000, and is going to try and develop something using Inktecs Red and Grey sublimation inks and a custom profile.

I'll keep the forum posted when he knows more.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

The 'good news' is that the 1430/1500w was replaced a couple of years ago in parts of Asia (and now parts of Eastern Europe) with an Ecotank version, the L1800. Same internals as the 1430 but no WIFI. Possibly be able to use the same profiles for sublimation, but new ones might be needed.



The 'bad news' is the price - twice that of the previous model - and the lack of availability worldwide. The price can be slightly offset against not having to buy a ciss and the ability to sell the Epson ink on ebay.
The availability is more of a problem in the US/Canada, due to the voltage difference of imported models being 220/230v. Also imported ones will come with drivers for ISO paper sizes used by most countries, not US sizes that the 1430 came with. You would either have to take the chance that the 1430 drivers would be interchangable or put up with ISO paper sizes.
Not so big a problem outside of North America as most countries use 220/230v and ISO paper sizes.


That just leaves the price (£500 from Europe) and concerns over lack of warrenty coverage.


I can't see Epson not rolling the L1800 out worldwide eventually, but I want one now!!!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

PatWibble said:


> One of the UK ink suppliers is looking to source some refillable and resettable carts for the XP15000, and is going to try and develop something using Inktecs Red and Grey sublimation inks and a custom profile.
> 
> I'll keep the forum posted when he knows more.



Still no sign of refillables or ciss for the XP15000 yet. The supplier I mentioned above has just started selling the P600 with sublimation inks ( 9 colours), and is getting really good results from posts I have seen on one of the UK forums. ( colours will be good for hard substrates, but is probably slight overkill for fabric.


----------

